# Mk-677



## dongerlord33 (Oct 16, 2015)

Any experience running it or thoughts about  MK-677. This is new to me and was thinking about picking some up.


----------



## Mason (Oct 16, 2015)

A small dose is good, larger doses make me bloated. Not bad though.


----------



## Micheal98 (Oct 17, 2015)

I dont have any experience with steroids or growth hormones  but i hope my answer will help you because i did  much of research on topic of steroids,growth hormones (2years),proteins( 3 years ),creatine( 3 years),training (3 years),bulking,cutting ...
Mk-677 as i heard is helping you put on some lean muscle and lost some fat but it all depends on ur training and diet . I heard as well that Mk- 677 ( Nutrobal is other name for it).
Is expensive  and injecting is daily is paniful ( this is what i heard from my friend and i found it 1-2 month before when i research about  growth hormones and steroids ) .
Mk-677  has some side effects  for guys who are  prone to prolactin  sides which is very small number of people using it .  You will know if ur prone do prolactin if u alredy used some of ASS who have side effects  of  gynecomastia ( Trenbolone,Dbol just some that causes gynecomastia )  and if u  got it from this kind of steroids that causes gynecomastia  than u have higher chance if not 100 % u will be prone to prolactin sides.
Im medical cases Mk-  677 ( Nutrobal) is  used for  reducing  tumorsin mice . ( LOWER dosages of Nutrobal is used at medical cases but very high dosages used  in bodybuilding contest can have more harm than benefits , as well it all depens on product you use,how you use it,with what you use it,training and diet   ) . I hope i helped  you  i achieved this information from friend personal experience using Mk- 677 and  doing research .


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

Slept like a rock using this stuff.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

it doesnt do jack for your IGF levels.  

do any sort of GH type test while on it, or even after a large dose of it.  

Ive used lots of peptides/sarms.  Buy 1 kit of even stuff from china, which is okay, and then try this stuff.  


LMK which one you like better........or which even shows differences.


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm not sold on it yet, too many mixed reviews


----------

